# hi does any one have the old orion newsletters?



## blasito1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

hi i was wandering if any one here have the orion newsletters im looking for one in particular that had box dimension for a banpass box for a svc 12" XTR

thanks


----------



## blasito1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi doing an update just 4 years later I just finished the bandpass Box for my XTR 12 svc I also found a pasive crosover


----------



## blasito1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

I still dont know if im going to use the passive xover but it Sounds way better than the kicker 10 that i have this sounds really good for a 10 It doesnt give much low end but still sounds ok


----------

